# Lakes in Brazoria County



## HTown (Nov 7, 2017)

Lakes:
Alligator
Nick's
Salt
Ridge Slough

I have been thinking about fishing these lakes but to get into them you have to run some pretty tight tributary to get into'em. I was going to see if anyone's made these trips and how was it! I might try my hand in go up into these lakes and those that arent labeled.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

HTown said:


> Lakes:
> Alligator
> Nick's
> Salt
> ...


I have paddled kayak there. Have friend running Solo Skiff in Salt from Christmas Bay. So it is doable.
Joe


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I hauled my (former) Trolling Motor powered RIDE 115 kayak into Brazoria WA a few years ago. When I got to the launch, it was marked NO Motor boat Launches. Since the trolling motor was already there, I did launch anyhow. So, call ahead prior to any similar launches to be sure your powered boat will be OK.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I've run a 22' majek with a 250 through nicks/salt ...so a skiff can do it. Enter nicks cut in the center of the cut, then stay to the left side. When you enter Nicks from the cut, there a pretty big oyster island at the center of nicks cut where it enter the lake....veer left (south) of the island. From there, B line to the cut to salt lake and enter salt lake cut dead center.... don't get too far right or left of of the B line, cuz oysters. Salt cut is super deep...I think 15+' in some places. You can stAy more or less center through salt cut. When you exit the cut into salt, it stays deep for about 20 yards and then flattens out in mud bottoms.

You can see this water and bottom pretty dUmb good on Mapquest satellite maps. Familiarize yourself with where the oyster reefs are. I wouldn't go too fast through any of this water until you know it well.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

HTown said:


> Lakes:
> Alligator
> Nick's
> Salt
> ...


Do you pull your skiff with a black Hummer? If so, I think I passed you on 523 this afternoon.


----------



## HTown (Nov 7, 2017)

I dont tow my boat anywhere, so it likely wasnt me unless it was at the port. I will look it up before I go, I did some exploring this past week and got in some fun trouble!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

HTown said:


> I dont tow my boat anywhere, so it likely wasnt me unless it was at the port. I will look it up before I go, I did some exploring this past week and got in some fun trouble!


Ha! Exploring with Strong North Winds & Winter Tides...bold move, brother!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

*"nicks/salt"
*
Closest launch? I have launched at Surfside more than any other place. Thanks


----------

